# Telus & Bell to carry the iPhone it's official!!! Bell and Telus to launch iPhone!



## Algrande (Nov 14, 2003)

*Telus & Bell to carry the iPhone it's official!!! Bell and Telus to launch iPhone!*

just in time..my contact is set to expire this month

Yeah Baby!!!


CTV.ca | CTV News, Shows and Sports - Canadian Television


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow. I feel all warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## Matmadus (Dec 4, 2007)

It's about time, My blackberry has been on the way out for a bit now


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Congrats belus users!
Maybe we'll see some competition on iPhone plans now… naw


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Very nice.

I canned my Bell contract in June for a $100 ECF (in favor of Fido and a 3GS iPhone), but I don't regret it. Fido has been fantastic, and Bell service and support for my last cellphone with them was downright brutal. I wouldn't go with Bell in any case.

But still, it's nice to see more carriers can now carry the iPhone in Canada.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

GSM is the future, and GSM is the world.

.


----------



## lambda (Oct 5, 2009)

This maybe a stupid question, but If I want to upgrade from my current BB Pearl, would the iphone cost more than standard $199? I just signed up for my 3 year contract last month. 

Also, has the exact date the iphone will be available been released yet?


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

You probably aren't eligible for an upgrade yet lambda, probably have to pay full price for the phone if you want it now.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

@lambda - No information in regards to the iPhone itself has been released. That said the news report is *not* official yet. The report does say that early next week we *should be* hearing official news about the iPhone on Telus and Bell's networks.



> Neither Bell nor Telus would confirm that they would add the iPhone to their lineups. Apple also declined to comment. But people familiar with the matter said the two carriers will announce a working partnership with Apple as early as Tuesday or Wednesday and begin selling the device in time for the launch of their new network next month.


----------



## lambda (Oct 5, 2009)

hbp said:


> You probably aren't eligible for an upgrade yet lambda, probably have to pay full price for the phone if you want it now.


Assuming all the rumors are correct and Bell starts carrying iphones as early as Nov, how much will the iphone cost me if I am not eligable for the upgrade. 

Also, what factors would determine if I am eligible for the upgrade?


----------



## Brasou (Sep 29, 2009)

Sweet news! Although, (Having just got my iphone setup from rogers this month) even if rogers prices drop to compete with telus that wont effect any of us already on a contract right?

And it would be kinda hard to justify buying out the contract to switch to Telus. Even if its 20$ a month cheaper, if you have 2 and a half years(30 months) left on a rogers contract that would be 600$ in savings if you stayed at the same plan(for 30 months with telus), and you wouldn't be locked into a contract for any of that time. But you would have to pay what, 400$ to break the data/voice agreement with rogers? So I guess it would save you money in the long run.

Although, somehow I doubt Telus is going to be that much cheaper. I imagine they would start with an unlimited data package to attract people, But 20/month cheaper would defiantly be pushing it. Unless you were to cut your plan back alot.


----------



## lambda (Oct 5, 2009)

Assuming the rumors are correct and Bell starts carrying the iphone starting nov, how much will it cost me if I am not elligible for the upgrade? 

Also, what factors determine whether someone is eligible for the upgrade?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

lambda said:


> Assuming the rumors are correct and Bell starts carrying the iphone starting nov, how much will it cost me if I am not elligible for the upgrade?
> 
> Also, what factors determine whether someone is eligible for the upgrade?


Upgrade from what, and with whom?

Whatever Bell is offering, and if they are for certain, you won't know until they actually say. No one here or anywhere else can do anything but guess--heck, you could probably guess just as well, and tell us. Bell could change their plans any time until you actually buy a phone, and then they can change your wireless plan after you have a signed agreement.


----------



## lambda (Oct 5, 2009)

HowEver said:


> Upgrade from what, and with whom?
> 
> Whatever Bell is offering, and if they are for certain, you won't know until they actually say. No one here or anywhere else can do anything but guess--heck, you could probably guess just as well, and tell us. Bell could change their plans any time until you actually buy a phone, and then they can change your wireless plan after you have a signed agreement.


I believe my earlier post would have answered your first questions. I have a blackberry pearl (3year contract) with Bell. I was inquiring about upgrading from my pearl to the iphone. 

I am aware that no one knows the details, but I figure someone here might have a better idea of how this works as they have gone through a similar experiences.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Anything that forces Rogers to be a reasonable company is a good thing... Even though I'm not much of a fan of Bell and Telus either.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Since when did The Globe & Mail become the official press release issuing division of Apple?

Nothing is official until we see it from Apple.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Have a friend that left Rogers' to help Telus develop and roll out HSPA. He's been talking about this for a couple years already, however, I never thought the day would come. It's not official, but very welcome indeed. I won't be breaking my Rogers' contract anytime soon but, i am hoping it means better rates.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Oakbridge said:


> Since when did The Globe & Mail become the official press release issuing division of Apple?
> 
> Nothing is official until we see it from Apple.


I don't believe it was Apple who issued any press release for vodaphone or orange in the uk. 

Still, confirmation from Belus may be in order before people start making a mess in their underwear.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

HowEver said:


> GSM is the future, and GSM is the world.
> 
> .


GSM is the past, UMTS is now and LTE is the future. GSM/UMTS is the world, mostly.

Poor Qualcomm. Time to sell.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Algrande said:


> just in time..my contact is set to expire this month
> 
> Yeah Baby!!!
> 
> ...


That news report didn't say they were getting it for sure. You are still right though. The news announcement will be official today from Bell and Apple. Just got the memo. Bell will be releasing the iPhone in November.


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

Bell Canada Enterprises :: All News Releases by Category

Bell Canada press statement

MISSISSAUGA, ON, Oct. 6 2009 -- Bell and Apple have reached an
agreement to bring iPhone 3G and iPhone 3GS to Canada this November.
To learn more about Bell's new 3G network, please visit bell.ca/network
or bell.ca/reseau.

Bell is Canada's largest communications company, providing consumers and
business with solutions to all their communications needs, including Bell
Mobility wireless, high-speed Bell Internet, Bell TV direct-to-home satellite
television, Bell Home phone local and long distance, and IP-broadband and
information and communications technology (ICT) services. Bell is proud to be
a Premier National Partner and the exclusive Telecommunications Partner to
the Vancouver 2010 Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games.
Bell is wholly owned by BCE Inc. (TSX, NYSE: BCE). For information on
Bell's products and services, please visit bell.ca. For BCE corporate
information, please visit bce.ca.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Just to back it up even more ....

Bell Canada (TSX:BCE) says it will begin
offering two models of the Apple iPhone smartphone in November, a
move that will put added pressure on rival Rogers Communications
(TSX:RCI.B).
It will be the first time Bell has offered Apple smartphones,
which have only worked in Canada on the Rogers wireless network.
It's been anticpated for months that Bell and Telus Corp. (TSX:T)
would begin offering Apple smartphones once the two phone companies
rolled out their new wireless networks.
Bell announced Monday that its new high-speed wireless network
will be ready across the country in November, ahead of its original
deadline.
The Montreal-based company said Tuesday it has an agreement with
Apple to start offering the iPhone 3G and iPhone 3GS in November.
Bell has Canada's second-largest installed base of wireless
customers after Rogers Communications Inc. (TSX:RCI.B), which also
owns the Fido brand.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^
Are they going to catch up with the rest of the world and go GSM as well? Do they have any plans to roll out 4G services, or are they just going to remain retrograde dinosaurs? Not that I would ever "go Bell" - after spending so much time trying to get away from Bell...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It does indeed look like Bell is going 3G and 4G GSM.

To my ears, the old analog system on Rogers (TDMA) sounded way better than anything digital, including GSM but especially better than the tinny crap that Bell and Telus phones offer.

GSM sounds just fine these days especially with higher capacity phones and service. At least where I am.

I'm looking forward to seeing what a Bell GSM phone sounds like, and comparing plans.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

EvanPitts said:


> ^^^
> Are they going to catch up with the rest of the world and go GSM as well? Do they have any plans to roll out 4G services, or are they just going to remain retrograde dinosaurs? Not that I would ever "go Bell" - after spending so much time trying to get away from Bell...


There's no CDMA iPhone for sale so they're using GSM


----------



## Algrande (Nov 14, 2003)

Check out Telus mobility home page:

TELUS Mobility - Canada's top wireless phone company


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Oakbridge said:


> Since when did The Globe & Mail become the official press release issuing division of Apple?
> 
> Nothing is official until we see it from Apple.


Apple Canada - Press Info

still haven't heard it from apple.
I call hoax. 
hehe


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

I've been seeing Bell and Telus in my analytics for the iPhone apps that I see for months(probably 6 months or more) and it didn't make sense. Now it does.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

DrewNL said:


> GSM is the past, UMTS is now and LTE is the future. GSM/UMTS is the world, mostly.
> 
> Poor Qualcomm. Time to sell.


Good thing UMTS is built into the iPhone, no?


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Good thing UMTS is built into the iPhone, no?


Yup. I didn't say it wasn't.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

So here's a question: Now that we know the iPhone is going to Bell and Telus on a GSM network, how many of you will bolt to Telus or Bell just to get away from Rogers?


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

I would

I'm currently with Fido (non-iphone).

I have been waiting for some competition before I dove in.

I have wanted an iPhone since they came out in Canada. Originally had no need for one as I had a company-supplied BBerry. Now that I'm on my own work wise, I will seriously consider making a switch to Bell.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

CaptainCode said:


> There's no CDMA iPhone for sale so they're using GSM


That's good, looks like Canada will finally cath up with internationally recognized standards. Nothing was worse than all of the pointless systems we were stuck with for far too many years.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

8127972 said:


> So here's a question: Now that we know the iPhone is going to Bell and Telus on a GSM network, how many of you will bolt to Telus or Bell just to get away from Rogers?


Both conglomerates are terrible, so switching really is pointless, as they are both robbers. However, at least with Rogers you get some coverage area, and less pathetic customer service. That doesn't say much, since all of these companies have pretty bad coverage areas, and bad customer service - though at least with Rogers, you're not going to be transfered to a dozen people in half an hour because no one seems to have the ability at Bell to fix any actual problems.

Once this country goes GSM - then they need to open the door to competition, and not some vapour company or sham operation, but real carriers that other countries use. Our rates are far too high, technology far to retrograde, coverage areas too pathetic - so we need some new blood to mix things up, so we can get decent phones with decent service at a price that is less than the ransom a Mongol horde may ask for...


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

Here's some speculation from the Globe:

Will iPhone saturation lower its price for Canadian consumers? - The Globe and Mail

From the article:

"Mr. Restivo said he doesn't expect Bell and Telus to introduce the iPhone at prices that differ dramatically from Rogers. However he added that the companies will likely want to launch with some kind of deal."


----------



## Janeymac (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd love to bolt, but have two years left on my Rogers contract. I wonder if Bell will do anything to win over new customers--like offer to pay out my Rogers contract. 
Any chance they will do anything like that????? They would make their money back after two months.


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

Janeymac said:


> I'd love to bolt, but have two years left on my Rogers contract. I wonder if Bell will do anything to win over new customers--like offer to pay out my Rogers contract.
> Any chance they will do anything like that????? They would make their money back after two months.


I thought about this too... perhaps Belus will be willing to unlock our Rogers/Fido iPhones (maybe for a small fee). Then they pay out the ECF for voice (up to $400) and data (up to $100 if applicable) instead of subsidizing the hardware cost. Then they force you to take a 3 yr contract with them. We'll see when the time comes...


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

8127972 said:


> So here's a question: Now that we know the iPhone is going to Bell and Telus on a GSM network, how many of you will bolt to Telus or Bell just to get away from Rogers?


I'm gone from Fido. I don't care what the cost. I said so when they pulled their different upgrade program with the 3gs. No more of my money is going to Rogers. Not cable phone or anything. Bye Rogers.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not so much bolting, as I feel vindicated for waiting. I most certainly wanted an iPhone, but I am adamantly against using Rogers as a service provider. As long as using Rogers was the requirement, I was not going to get one.

Telus has been a good provider for me for several years, and not having the iPhone was literally the only thing I could point to as being unhappy about. 

I'll be in line the day they release them.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

AgentXXL said:


> I thought about this too... perhaps Belus will be willing to unlock our Rogers/Fido iPhones (maybe for a small fee). Then they pay out the ECF for voice (up to $400) and data (up to $100 if applicable) instead of subsidizing the hardware cost. Then they force you to take a 3 yr contract with them. We'll see when the time comes...


I really don't think this will happen. The subsidy on the iPhone is already incredibly high. They might offer some decent deals on plans to start with, but I don't think they'll be targeting Rogers customers just yet, seeing as how the vast majority still have almost two years left in their contracts.

I don't regret getting the iPhone when I did. I had to leave Telus to get it, but my contract was up, so I didn't pay a cancellation fee. I do wish I could switch back to Telus right now, though. Here in Nova Scotia, the Belus network has much better coverage. Ridiculously better, actually... this summer we spent nearly a week in Cheticamp and I had absolutely no service within an hour's drive of where we were - my wife's BlackBerry on Telus had full bars. And Cheticamp is on a main highway - the frickin' Cabot Trail, one of the best drives in the world according to many magazines and sites. Sucks for GSM-toting tourists wanting any service at all on the trail.

I digress... the iPhone on all the major networks here is a good thing. Choice is good.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

bsenka said:


> I'm not so much bolting, as I feel vindicated for waiting. I most certainly wanted an iPhone, but I am adamantly against using Rogers as a service provider. As long as using Rogers was the requirement, I was not going to get one.
> 
> Telus has been a good provider for me for several years, and not having the iPhone was literally the only thing I could point to as being unhappy about.
> 
> I'll be in line the day they release them.



This has been my sentiment exactly. I've been with Telus since the Clearnet days and wouldn't have it any other way. Finally time for an iPhone.


----------

